# Question about cured ham



## va bbq (Dec 6, 2012)

what are the signs of bad cured ham?  sometimes I find parts that are piney with a strong flavor and Im not sure why that would be.

Thanks!


----------



## processhead (Feb 15, 2013)

One indicator of incomplete curing is any areas that are not pink in color. Areas that did not make contact with the cure will be grey or some color other than pink. Some time these areas will be deep near the bone if it is a bone-in ham.

Off odors could be too little or too much cure, but the coloration is a tell-tale.


----------

